# Toddler stiff neck? UPDATE in post #1, 9



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

So my 18mo dd has been holding her head tipped to the side for 24 hours now. She can look to the right, but the crown of her head is tilted to the left at all times. Any ideas? I've tried to move her head around a bit, and she protests a little. I don't feel any knots in her muscle, but that doesn't mean there aren't any.

(Of course, the first thing I thought of is meningitis, but other than the neck she's absolutely fine.







)

UPDATE: Okay, I just spoke to the Dr. She recommends giving Motrin for a few days (which I really hate doing...) to see if it's muscular, and then if it isn't gone she will send DD to an optometrist. She says some babies tilt their heads to make up for poor vision in one eye.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor thing! I know from personal experience how miserable a stiff neck can be. Meningitis was my first thought, too, but you would expect a fever, right? If she doesn't seem better in the next few hours, it might be worth a visit to a ped to get it checked out. Will she let you put warm towels or a hot water bottle on it? How about a warm bath or shower? Taking motrin to reduce the inflamation, if it's a strain?

Hope she feels better quickly.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

A couple weeks ago my dd woke up and was unable to move her head, it was quite alarming, even though she had no other symptoms (other than being in obvious pain and discomfort) so I took her to the ER. The doc (pediatrician) had a look at her, took her upstairs to see an ENT dr. and they agreed it was something viral (her throat looked a little red). They did a swab to check for bacterial infections, and had me come back to see the ENT the next day because they wanted to make sure it wasn't more serious (maybe they were checking for meningitis?), and at that time he cleared us and said it looked like something viral and it would go away on it's own, and it did. She never had any fever or any other symptom.

I would take her to the dr. if she's not better at all yet.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Meningitis, but you would expect other symptoms; fever, head ache, light sensitivity, etc.

Inner ear problem, other symptoms might inclued pain, fever, vertigo, but it's possible to have only the one symptom of altered equilibrium.

She slept funny and it's stiff, there would be no other symptoms.

That's what comes to my mind.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.
I just had her at the dr. last week, but I suppose we'll need to go again today. Sigh. It's not better, but it's not worse. And I would be SHOCKED if it were something serious, since she's acting perfectly fine and not even complaining about it--just that darn tilt. She's a pretty easy going kid, though, and I'm not sure she would complain very much if she were in pain.

ETA: My mom and dd both had a virus a few weeks ago, and my mom's virus ended with a stiff neck. Now I'm thinking maybe it's that...am considering giving it another day. Opinions?


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

since you don't think it's a sign of something serious, just try a CHIROPRACTOR!









if it's just a stiff neck/subluxation, i guarantee you, it would help.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
since you don't think it's a sign of something serious, just try a CHIROPRACTOR!









if it's just a stiff neck/subluxation, i guarantee you, it would help.

I thought this too!







How old is she? Does she say it hurts, or is she just keeping it tilted?


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

I just want to mention this so you are aware and not to scare the pants off of you, but head tilting is often an early warning sign of a brainstem tumour. My DS has one and this was one thing they looked for with him. DS's only symptom was ongoing failure to thrive. The specialists are all surprised that he doesn't have any other signs like head tilting, coordination or balance problems, developmental delays, but he just doesn't - outwardly he is perfectly normal. If this head tilting doesn't clear up soon please ask your doctor for an MRI of her head just to be safe.

Good luck. I hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a bit leery of taking DD to a chiro. I've never been either.







:

I took her to the dr. today. She says her eyes and ears are totally fine, and that DD is "guarding" when she turns her head to the right, so it's almost definitely just a stiff neck. I only gave Motrin once, since I HATE giving her meds when they don't do anything for her--she wasn't even complaining about it.

I'll keep watching her, though. Tylerdylan--hugs, mama. FTT is not one of my 34 lb 18mo's problems, but I will continue to observe her for add'l issues.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
I'm a bit leery of taking DD to a chiro. I've never been either.







:


why are you leery? i can assure you, if you find a quality practitioner, it will NOT be risky or scary.

honestly, i think it's about the best thing you can do for a kid health-wise.


----------



## sweetieberlin (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
I'm a bit leery of taking DD to a chiro. I've never been either.







:

I took her to the dr. today. She says her eyes and ears are totally fine, and that DD is "guarding" when she turns her head to the right, so it's almost definitely just a stiff neck. I only gave Motrin once, since I HATE giving her meds when they don't do anything for her--she wasn't even complaining about it.

I'll keep watching her, though. Tylerdylan--hugs, mama. FTT is not one of my 34 lb 18mo's problems, but I will continue to observe her for add'l issues.


my son had a prblem with his neck when he was tiny.. It was totally fixed after one chiro appt..


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd be more scared of the Motrin than of the chiro. If you're worried about chiro, get one trained in the Activator. It's not the typical hands on manipulation, more like a little gadget that does intense acupressure.

http://www.activator.com/qualified_doctors.asp

At her age, I think she'd also be fine with a bit of the mild Tiger Balm (but check the label to be sure). We use a similar product called Sunbreeze.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
I'd be more scared of the Motrin than of the chiro.

I only gave it to her once. Told the Dr. I dosed her for 3 days.








She wasn't/isn't expressing any pain, and that's the only justification I would use for giving her otc meds.

Thanks for the idea about Tiger Balm--don't know why I didn't think of that! And I'll look around for a chiro for her.

She's still tilting, but it might be a bit better. It's hard for me to tell, since I've been staring at her head for ages now.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
I only gave it to her once. Told the Dr. I dosed her for 3 days.








She wasn't/isn't expressing any pain, and that's the only justification I would use for giving her otc meds.

Thanks for the idea about Tiger Balm--don't know why I didn't think of that! And I'll look around for a chiro for her.

She's still tilting, but it might be a bit better. It's hard for me to tell, since I've been staring at her head for ages now.









I don't think she was saying you should be worried about the one dose of Motrin, but that you should be worried even LESS about a chiro! It is really safe and if you find a DC that uses an activator like the pp suggested there is no head turning or anything. It is really easy in utero or during development to get subluxations or misalignments. Sometimes they never manifest problems and sometimes they do. Children are very resilient and it usually takes very few adjustments to get them back in shape.

The International Chiropractic Pediatric Association's website (ICPA) has a lot of research about kids and chiropractic. They also have a list of chiropractors that specifically see children that you can look for in your area. A lot of DC's offer free consultations (if they don't, find another), so you could make an appointment to go in and see the doctor, see how he/she interacts with your child, see how he/she interacts with patients, and even possibly see if there is even a problem. A good DC will refer you to someone else if your problem is beyond their scope of expertise.

I have met a lot of adults whose children are who opened their lives to chiropractic. It is great for maintaining a healthy lifestyle.







Good luck!


----------

